
Science Finds God  - nickb
http://www.newsweek.com/id/93188
======
dmpayton
I've always wrestled with the whole Science vs. Religion issue, and my
conclusion is that we shouldn't necessarily question either group, but the
debate itself.

Why can't Science and Religion complement each other? I don't believe in the
7-day creation, but that doesn't mean there's no higher power that played a
role in the big bang, creation of life, and subsequent evolution.

The biggest problem Religion has is its resistance to change. The Bible was
written thousands of years ago, across many centuries. It was written for its
own time. As our knowledge and understanding of the world around us and the
universe at large changes, so must our interpretation of the Bible.

It may sound lame, but the movie Dogma had a profound impact on my religious
beliefs. Dick and fart jokes aside, the message that it is better to have a
good idea rather than strict beliefs has stuck with me since I first watched
it many years ago. The humor may not be everyone's cup of tea, but it is worth
watching once.

~~~
Herring
_Why can't Science and Religion complement each other? I don't believe in the
7-day creation, but that doesn't mean there's no higher power that played a
role in the big bang, creation of life, and subsequent evolution._

Doesn't mean there is either. You can't disprove it & you won't prove it. It's
a hypothesis that's no use in understanding the world.

~~~
while
I believe his point was that science and religion don't necessarily conflict
with each other.

Yes, religion suggests things that have no use to understanding the world in
raw science terms. Instead, it tries to find meaning. While I love science and
the great benefits/improvements it gives us, it has not taken any steps (nor
should it) towards finding true meaning in my life.

~~~
Herring
"Meaning" is an urge like any other. I'm sure we'll understand it as we learn
more about the brain.

I think they conflict in the sense that people with that need to find meaning
get strange ideas about the nature of the world. Of course it doesn't have to
be this way, but it is often the case.

~~~
run4yourlives
_strange ideas about the nature of the world_

You mean like string theory?

------
Herring
" _The more deeply scientists see into the secrets of the universe, you'd
expect, the more God would fade away from their hearts and minds. But that's
not how it went for..._ "

That's misleading. It does go that way for scientists as a group.

Such a worthless article. I coudn't continue reading after the first mention
of quantum physics

------
qbit
"This points to a very deep fact about the nature of the universe, namely,
that our minds, which invent mathematics, conform to the reality of the
cosmos. We are somehow tuned in to its truths. Since pure thought can
penetrate the universe's mysteries, this seems to be telling us that something
about human consciousness is harmonious with the mind of God"

Why is it surprising that our minds "conform to the reality of the cosmos"?
They are, after all, part of the cosmos. Yes, our minds are harmonious with
nature (call it God, if you must) because our minds are nature.

------
known
religion = irrational belief (like lottery)

science = rational belief (like repeatable success)

~~~
run4yourlives
It's dangerous to think that science can never equal irrational belief.

In fact, most scientific progress begins with a person's slightly irrational
belief. The crazies move us forward because they constantly challenge the
common wisdom.

That being said, this comment is not a defense of religion.

